# Tuning 27s for Vegas



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Magnus,when I shot the 2712s they were 32" long and used 230 grn Pro Points [ pin points] and 4" feathers,straight offset.My bow was a Hoyt Contender elite at 58lbs with Spiral cams.This seemed to be the most forgiving set up for me that year of 2010.Actually I won the Vegas Senior Championship Div with that set up. Also Presleys,Iowa Pro Am,and 3rd at Nationals.That is the arrow set up that seems to work the best. I now am shooting Carbon Express X-Jammer 27 Pros. Same deal except 30" in length,and 250 grain Pro Points in the front ,they shoot awsome.Hope this helps.
Don Ward


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

Add more weight to the front. I shoot 300 grains.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i wouldn't add more weight to the xxx's well no more that bump it up to 200gr's.

what do the target look like? lots of liners?


----------



## Swede (Aug 26, 2002)

The target pattern is very erratic to say the least. I have a way lower X-count with the XXXs then the X-busters I normally shoot and the ones that are off are way off. The whole setup seems more sensitive with the big arrows somehow. 

I am gonna try to reset my bow to a basic tune and take it from there today. Any take on the "double blade" rest setup? to stiff/weak?

I´m gonna try switching to feathers and reinstall my tilt-tamer and see what kind om result that will give. The bow is less smooth to draw with the tamer gone so I would really like it back on 

I´ll give a report after todays practise/tinkering session.

/Magnus


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

My two cents is regarding the arrow spine, note that the 2712's are .265 spine I believe, that is a whole lot stiffer than the smaller diameter shaft you would normally tune to, so keep that in mind...I run that spine full length or down to 33" with 240 to 300 out front to break down the spine, depending on the bow poundage...this is not an ideal setup for me though as the finish arrow weighs upwards of 650 grains and comes off the bow very slow, around 200 fps, and I prefer a faster arrow for the motion of my bow during aiming...

With your tilt tamer, make sure you have the cam lean set parallel to the string at let down, place an arrow on the cam or idler and set the yoke so it is parallel, then set up the tilt tamer so you get the least amount of torque at full draw, and you should be seeing the cables in your scope, as they will be very near the shaft at full draw, but if you are having contact with the cables, you may not have the angle of the tamer adjusted to clear in time, so you need to fix that, and then make sure you are not contacting the rest hard...I've found that if your arrow is hitting the rest too hard you'll get the erratic misses like you describe. Try lowering the rest a smidgen and see if that doesn't clear that up a little...remember that some of the other shafts (fatties) have spines as low as .150 and .200 and there really is no good way to break down those spines, so the large feathers are used to help, that and a healthy dose of consistent shooting on your part...Once you eliminate contact issues and rest issues, even the most poorly matched arrows will go to the same spot if you shoot them exactly the same, though the forgiveness won't be there, but if your form and consistency aren't up to par for that, I'd suggest going with a large diameter target shaft that you can spine correctly, Easton Full Bores are .350 spine for example, and the best part of that arrow is it will weigh a whole lot less with a normal 100-150 tips, and come off the bow faster and cleaner if you shoot like I do...hope that helps....issues with the tilt tamer give me a shout or PM and I'll help you out...Cheers.


----------



## Swede (Aug 26, 2002)

Thanks rossing6 for your insight

The arrows I have been using thus far are Goldtips with 200grn points and 5" vanes. 

Hopefully I will get my arrowpackage on monday so that I can switch to feathers instead. 

I tried shooting a bare shaft of the XXXs yesterday and found that it went low and to the right of the fletched arrow by approx 6-8" total distance at 4 o´clock.

If I´m reading this correctly the spine is too stiff. My question is then how do others shoot these shafts successfully since not everyone using them is sporting a 33" drawlength at 80 lbs right?

I did decrease the blade angle a bit and found this to be alot more foregivning and during the course of the evening I shot four ends with 299 20x, 299 13x, 299 17x, 298 21x. Just can´t seem to get that really sweet feeling with these arrows. Although alot comes back to my form, I do a good shot the arrow is pinwheeled in the target. 

Gonna have another session tomorrow shooting paper and work on the form a bit.

Keep your tips comming guys it´s really appreciated.


----------



## Swede (Aug 26, 2002)

Well now I think that I´m a bit closer to the answer. Since I got the Tripple Xs used from a friend. I was told that the points would be 200grns, well took them apart yesterday and found that only 3/6 had 200grns the rest had 150grns. I think that might be a factor in this since I now know that I have been mixing and matching shooting 1 200grns and 2 150grns in the same end and vice versa. Gonna try to get a hold of some weights for the points and see where that takes me.

Working on form was a good thing, now it´s just keep grinding away. Shot about 200 arrows yesterday and have three sessions planned for this week. 

Gonna switch to feathers on both the Triple Xs and 2712s tomorrow and reinstall my tilt-tamer. 

Corrected the cam-lean on the top cam and it changed the feeling in the bow a bit, think I´m on the right track. I hope?

If all else fails maybe someone can help me out once I get to Vegas, gonna be there from feb 4th and watch the WC before shooting myself, maybe there will be some tinkertime in there aswell ;-)

/Magnus


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Swede said:


> Well now I think that I´m a bit closer to the answer. Since I got the Tripple Xs used from a friend. I was told that the points would be 200grns, well took them apart yesterday and found that only 3/6 had 200grns the rest had 150grns. I think that might be a factor in this since I now know that I have been mixing and matching shooting 1 200grns and 2 150grns in the same end and vice versa. Gonna try to get a hold of some weights for the points and see where that takes me.
> 
> Working on form was a good thing, now it´s just keep grinding away. Shot about 200 arrows yesterday and have three sessions planned for this week.
> 
> ...


Yup three of one and three of another could definitly hamper the confidence level,LOL


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Swede (Aug 26, 2002)

Tried out the new 27s yesterday, 34" long 150grn tips 5" feathers. Seemed to work quite well, shot my first 300 21x with them. Gonna be tinkering with them some more this weekend. Wish me luck LOL.

/Magnus


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

I shoot my 27's @ 58# 28.5" and 300g points out of my vantage elite +. Id think about more point weight. Shorter arrow will be straighter and I get less left and rights. http://competitionarcheryproducts.com/


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm not as good of a shot as you but I shoot my xxx's cut to the rest. I have 2 sets of 6 fletched differently and I shoot the ones that have 4" feathers with a rh the best. The others have 5" feathers off set. I have 150 grn points in them. These arrows are stiff but the tune of your bow is what really affects them the most. My set up is a Specialist at 48lbs, set at 27.5" draw.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

For 2712's Id add a little point weight and trim the length...


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I meant to add to that I tried leaving spome long and some were cut to the rest and always came back to the ones that were short.


----------

